# GSA in only 1 corner of my tank



## Kolat (Jul 21, 2014)

I just recently started seeing GSA on the glass of the corner by the heater. I'm not sure if it is the warmer water or the light indicator causing the problem.
The tank doesn't get any sunlight at all unless i'm home and have the blinds open (weekend only). I have about 2wpg CFL lights on for 7 hours a day. 
The tank is well planted with stem plants and floaters. I dose half the recommended dosage of API leafzone and Seachem comprehensive once a week after water changes.
Is there anything I can do about the algae? or should I even do anything? So far it hasn't spread to any of my plants so I've left it. The corner is pretty much against the wall so it doesn't really look all that bad. 
I've seen people paint their heaters but I was never sure what the reason was. Is it actually possible the red light indicator is causing this?


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/maintenance1/p/algaebluegreen.htm

I've had this problem few months back. The problem starts with corners because that's where there is the least flow of water. It will spread around quickly and will cause an odour. Even after emptying the tank and starting over I got the same problem. Now I am running a planted co 2 tank and have added 4 ottos and 4 amano shrimps and they seem to do the trick. Adding more flow to the tank also helps.


----------

